# Low Network Utilization



## Greg McCann (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello, why large downloads are so slow on my acer aspire. Could the problem be that my network utilization stays between 0 and 5% while downloading? How would I fix this? I've run Spybot, Adaware, and tried ending all unnecessary processes. I'm using a LAN connection but can use a wireless connection too.
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is your download bandwidth as measured by something like http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ ?

If you are using a router, do you get different results connected directly to the modem?

What is your ISP's advertised download bandwidth?


----------



## nibhayj (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi greg,
Don't go by the Network Performance tab in the Windows Task Manager Utility. You may have a 100mbps LAN or a 54mbps Wifi connection to your router or the cable modem and the like setup by your ISP, but your download speed solely depends upon the speed which your ISP is offering you through the particular plan that you have subscribed to. So if you have a 1mbps plan then you should be getting a speed of 128KB/s on your downloads. If that is not the case then you should get in touch with your ISP to test for line quality or something in case you are on an ADSL connection.

Since you mention a peak network utilization of 5% (ie 5% of 100mbps), i'm guessing that you are on a 5 - 8 mbps plan with your ISP.


----------



## Greg McCann (Dec 1, 2007)

The speed test says the download speed is 3704 kbps. I'm connected to a college network through an ethernet cable, and I can't find what the isp is, but it seems like the college would have a faster network than that. My computer downloaded faster when it was new (and still at college) so it seems like something is making it slower than it could be on this network.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

As Nib said,perhaps 3.7 mbps is what your college is offered through the ISP.
Talk to someone in your college IT center,and see what they say.
3.7 is pretty decent though.If it were in the low 1 mbps or under,that would be a problem.
Also,What may be making it seem slower might be an increased # of users on your link or server.Really hard to tell.


----------

